# Bobcat SB200 Blower - Motor ID



## bobsquarepants (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi;

I picked up a used SB200 and I am trying to figure out what the specs are on the main impeller motor. Its a Char-Lynn 105-1481-006, just durious if anyone has an SB200 with this motor and would know what the displacement was.

It appears Eaton doesnt publish specs for OEM type motors


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope this will help.

http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/snowblower


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

There are several different motor packages used on the SB200, depending on the hydraulic specs of the skid steer the blower will be used on. The hydraulic characteristics of the blower needs to be properly matched to the available skid steer hydraulics in order to obtain decent performance. Are you sure of the 1481 number? Could it be 1461 instead? The service manual for my SB200, which is about 2 years old, does not list a 1481 among the several different fan motors available. There is, however, a 1461 that indicates a hydraulic flow range of 14.5 - 18 GPM and a maximum operating pressure of 2500-3000 psi.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I own and have the books for 2 SB200 blowers; if I have time I'll check. 
Are you trying to rebuild this unit?


----------



## Bobcatoftc (Jan 5, 2011)

There is no 1481 motor for the Bobcat Snowblowers, i'm going to agree with Rod as those motor numbers are difficult to read its probably a 1461 which is the 5.5 motor package giving best performance in the 14.5 - 18 GPM flow range.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobsquarepants (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for the replies...yes the motor is a 1461, ... i took a pic of it instead of relying on my eyes and found out it was a 6 instead of an 8. I was more curious to know what I had, as I have a bobcat s150 with standard flow, hopefully this should work ok?


----------



## Bobcatoftc (Jan 5, 2011)

You should be fine. It will really work well with light fluffy snow, it may have a little more of a challenge with the wet stuff. The best motor is the next one up from that. Good luck with the winter.


----------



## bobsquarepants (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! thats a bit of a relief... Where I am its mostly dry stuff so that is good news.


----------

